# flowering for 4 weeks at 55 degrees F or lower



## futuremaster (Dec 2, 2009)

Well i've currently been flowering 2 32 inch plants for a month one indica and the other a sativa ( I think) they are both bagseed. My growroom gets really cold at night like 55 or under and it's like 70 max. during the day. I've grown before and the buds are to small for this much time. Does anyone know if the plants can recover and start filling out. I'll post pics later I just joined like a hour ago.


----------



## snowdog203 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, finally another cold grower (not optimal), I hate to use up more electricity (due to safety) but may try to heat up the grow room with a heater. I have no idea what the plant would look like if I grew them at higher temps. My room is 55F or lower as well. I harvested some buds from a plant gown in those conditions earlier this year. I have no idea if they were small for time/energy put into growing it. One plant dry a quarter ounce of sinse, to me nice anyway. One 150w hps. I am growing without being able to put my full energies behind it, I don't smoke and am just trying growing pot as a hobby, love anything gardening and this is a new frontier. The point, it is a stealth operation, my family doesn't know about it. I am a gardener and know soil and other stuff but may want to try rock wool all new learning though. Stuff I've learned is pretty good but want to get expert at it ie photo-period, light spectrum/lights, nutes and hydro growing etc... Anyway thought I'd respond to your comment about 55f or lower, it works, how well I dunno. Peas


----------



## futuremaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello anyone out there ???


----------



## futuremaster (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply its really appreciated because this never happened before I always grew in the summertime. I hope I get at least 3/4 ounce dry each when done from the size of them. I'm growing in miracle grow and getting nute burn from using the bloom booster too strong I guess. Lighting is 3 70 watt & 1 50 watt hps and 2 30 watt cfl's and 2 44 watt cfl's plus a 44 watt 6500k flourex light the sativa buds are bigger than the indica's but is showing more signs of stress. I thought the indica would do best but time will tell I still have like 3 weeks left but i'll probably go longer unless all hairs are red and trichomes are ready. I did just recently get a heater to raise the temp at night so at least its not getting worse. only good thing is they have the most trich's i've ever seen on my grows. could that be because of the cold temps?


----------



## futuremaster (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply it is greatly appreciated I've never had this problem because I've always grew in the summertime. I'm growing in miracle grow and using the bloom booster also. my lighting is 3 70 & 1 50 watt hps 2 30 watt cfl's 2700k and 2 44 watt cfl's 3000k and 1 44 watt blue flourex light. I think I can get at least a ounce and a half dry when both are done hopefully. I did get a space heater to raise the temperature so at least I know its not getting worse. only good thing is the buds have more trich's than any of my other grows. could that be from the coldness?


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 3, 2009)

sup dude, yea cold dry weather DOES induce the plant to produce more resin at night than it would otherwise (if it was warmer and/or more humid) HOWEVER, anytime the temp goes down below about 60 degrees, it puts the hurt (stress) on the plant; yield will be decreased (potency will be fine though) and of course the flowering period is extended. So, instead of getting a heater for the grow room, I would use that electricity/$ to get another light - whether it is an HID or even floro and separate the grow space so you have a veg room and a flowering room - separate the room with a mylar sheet and run the new light(s) 24/7 for the plants in veg; this will add just enough extra heat to the room at night so that the flowering section will not drop below 60 degrees... just an idea but I would try not to waste money/electricity on a heater and instead be growing a sea of green in the other section while you are still flowering your main plant! good luck


----------



## futuremaster (Dec 3, 2009)

the electricity cost is not a issue but do you think I need more light the area is about 12 sq. ft. but I can fit more in. I'll try to post some pics right away I just don't really know how to use this site, notice how I post everything twice. will be back in a jiff wit some pics


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 3, 2009)

hehe, np bro,, the theory goes --> it is impossible to ever have TOO much light.. so of course, you can always use some more light, heat would be the only factor to keep an eye on - but considering a 12 ft^2 space and those particular lights, I would say total wattage could be increased - you have a pretty wide array of frequencies (spectra) which is good BUT another factor is lumens (number of photons emitted per second) and for that space even a 1000 W HPS would be just about sufficient (luminescent-wise) and if you were to add up the luminosity of all those lights you have, it would not even come close to the 55,000 Lumen output of even a smallish 400 W HPS bulb ; and since lumens not wattage is what heats the air, which is why even when all the lights are on, your space is only 70 deg, not to mention that all of the lights are off at night because of your flowering ; not suprising that at night it drops to 55 deg.. invest in like two HIDs (one for the veg room - Metal Halide) and an HPS (maybe 400 watter) for the flowering room and even at 'night', the heat from the metal halide in the veg room should keep your flowering room above 60 deg even though hardly any light gets into the flowering room..


----------



## futuremaster (Dec 3, 2009)

how much does a 400 watt hps cost and where can I get it ? My only guess is a electrical supply store but won't that make it too hot? I can place the 70 watters like 3 inches from the plants with no problems. Will it make a difference in yield or potency because i'll just wait till the next grow to get it if not. My next grow i'll do 8 plants and flower at 12 inches because I never get problems with smaller plants plus can u post pics from a cell phone that's my only web connection.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just pick up a heater with a built in thermostat..I have an oscilating one in my room and works great. I set it at 76% it runs for about 3 mins and shuts off for ten. I would get a heater.


----------



## snowdog203 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ditto on a couple of the issues that were stated above, 1) due to low temps the humidity is also lower which would induce the plant to produce more resin. 2) The plant at that temp is stressed slower to grow and more of the lower leaves yellow and die, however the plant isn't out for the count, it did make it through to harvest. 3) What was the cause nutes or what? My guess, less metabolism due to cold less fertilizer should be used? thoughts? 
Note: I had a plant outside that briefly saw temps getting toward frost and survived!! 
I did hope that the hps lights would heat up my grow space, a room maybe 7'x4', but they didn't. I may consider insulating my room due to the cement basement walls and the difficulty getting the room warmed up. Any experience/ideas on how a novice diy'er can do it fast and cheap, anyone? 

Nice 55F or lower thread!! thnx



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just pick up a heater with a built in thermostat..I have an oscilating one in my room and works great. I set it at 76% it runs for about 3 mins and shuts off for ten. I would get a heater.


----------



## futuremaster (Jan 9, 2010)

Just to inform the harvest ended up being 2.5 oz. dry all together. 1 oz from the indica and 1.5 from the sativa. and this was without extending the flowering period. I flowered exactly 65 days till harvest.


----------

